# How many is too many miles on a diesel?



## buffalonick

I have been looking at used ford diesels, and i really cant spend a ton of money i have been looking to spend about 15k or so. I have been seeing many trucks that are 4x4 and have about 90k or over, is that alot for a ford diesel? I know everyone has the stories of diesels going to over 200k and well beyond, but when is the milage on diesel too much to buy it? im looking at this, http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=271377862&dealer_id=1124602&car_year=2002&rdm=1260523984939&lastStartYear=1981&num_records=25&model=F250&make3=FORD&systime=&make2=FORD&highlightFirstMakeModel=&start_year=1999&engine=&keywordsrep=&keywordsfyc=&certified=&body_code=0&fuel=Diesel&awsp=false&search_type=both&distance=200&marketZipError=false&model3=F350&model2=FSUP&search_lang=en&showZipError=n&make=FORD&color=&keywords_display=&scarid=271771637&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&min_price=&drive=&default_sort=priceDESC&seller_type=b&position=top&max_mileage=&style_flag=1&sort_type=priceASC&address=14215&advanced=y&end_year=2010&transmission=&doors=&max_price=&cardist=30&standard=false


----------



## cretebaby

buffalonick;900067 said:


> I have been looking at used ford diesels, and i really cant spend a ton of money i have been looking to spend about 15k or so. I have been seeing many trucks that are 4x4 and have about 90k or over, is that alot for a ford diesel? I know everyone has the stories of diesels going to over 200k and well beyond, but when is the milage on diesel too much to buy it? im looking at this,


90k on that truck is nothing.


----------



## Deco

try to get something under 60k with extended warrantee . this way if theres a problem , usually only a $100. deductable . its worth it .diesels are expensive to mainatain.


----------



## badabing1512

Whatever you do stay with a 2002 and older, those 03 with the 6.0 were garbage. That truck looks solid and the 7.3 was a great engine. If you were really smart youd just buy a dmax and be done with it wesport


----------



## cretebaby

badabing1512;900625 said:


> Whatever you do stay with a 2002 and older, those 03 with the 6.0 were garbage. That truck looks solid and the 7.3 was a great engine. If you were really smart youd just buy a dmax and be done with it wesport


What about an '03 with a 7.3?

Would that be an OK truck?


----------



## show-n-go

cretebaby;900638 said:


> What about an '03 with a 7.3?
> 
> Would that be an OK truck?


Yes as long as it's a 7.3.

Mine has over 150k and still runs like new. Doesn't cost that much to keep up and i use all Amsoil synthetic. Make sure the ball joints are good. Mine went at 127k..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Deco;900080 said:


> try to get something under 60k with extended warrantee . this way if theres a problem , usually only a $100. deductable . its worth it .diesels are expensive to mainatain.


IMHO, extended warranties are a waste of money.

Except for the 6.0's maybe.



cretebaby;900638 said:


> What about an '03 with a 7.3?
> 
> Would that be an OK truck?


Or those elusive 04's with the 7.3.


----------



## M&M Services

LOL.. I love how everyone is quick to knock the 6.0. Now, I may jinx my self, but I personally have an 03 with 105k on it, it has plowed and been lifted for 4 years... And the only thing i have done to it is brakes, oil changes, fuel filters, and I just changed the original batteries last weekend.. My buddy also has 3 of them, 1 03, and 2 04s, all of them are over 150k, the 03 has 166k on it, and it pulls bobcats, min excavators etc day in and day out. There are bad 6.0s out there, just not all of them! Keep them stock, and maintained and they will be good to you. Check the oasis report on whatever you decide to buy. Either way you can not go wrong with a Ford.


----------



## DCSpecial

The truck in the autotrader link looks good. 90k on the clock is fine as long as it was properly maintained. 


02-03 7.3s had the best running motors (best factory calibrations IMO and most power). The 4R100 automatic trans isn't the greatest though. Toss a chip, intake, exhaust, gauges and a built trans and you'd have a badazz plow rig.

As for the 6.0, we have three of them....a 2004, 2006 and 2007. More power from the factory and the 5R110 trans is far superior to the old 4R100. I love plowing with my 07 6.0, only a little over 47,000 miles on it though.


----------



## Upscale

I have a 96 F350 7.3 w/ 185k. Runs like a charm. Ball joints went at 180k. Had whole new front and rear end replaced at same time. Blew the tranny (sounds kinda sexual) at about 170k. Runs just like a new truck, just looks old.


----------



## deicepro

Just turned 220,xxx on my 2002. Should go to 400,xxx no problem.


----------



## Green Grass

we have two trucks with the 7.3 both have around 2xx,xxx on them both have original trans in them and have never had any engine problems outside normal items like water pumps, alts and glow plug relays.


----------



## got-h2o

6.0's with higher miles are a good thing. The 6.0L problems were with LOW miles. 10k, 20k, 30k....... Once major issues were addressed and fixed properly they last. Aftermarket add ons and tuning is to blame for many of the problems as well. Yes they should be able to handle it, but they can't in stock form. 

We have 2 04's with 6.0's and they are beat to death workhorses. 240k on one and probably around 200k on the other. No major issues aside from a recent turbo on the 240k truck. An easy swap and $900. Not bad.

I've seen 6.0's on ebay with over 300k. Most new diesels will last 3-400k IMHO. There's plenty with more.


----------



## Deco

like i was saying , purchase an extended warantee so the deductable remains at $100. if your trans should take a poop , $100. . i tell you this from EXPERIENCE , not opinionated .


----------



## ScottPA

90K on a diesel.....you might as well still call it a virgin with that kind of mileage.


----------



## Deco

ScottPA;901726 said:


> 90K on a diesel.....you might as well still call it a virgin with that kind of mileage.


not if i been driving it


----------



## cornbinder

as long as they have been maintained. keep the oil changes under 5,000 miles though, less if they sit around and idle much. add a larger transmission cooler, check the ball joints and front end parts. look to see how bad the oil pan is rusted the engine has to be pulled partially out to replace it. should last quite a while as long as you keep up the service and change the transmission fluid no more than 20,000 mile intervals.(cheap insurance)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

M&M Services;900771 said:


> LOL.. I love how everyone is quick to knock the 6.0. Now, I may jinx my self, but I personally have an 03 with 105k on it, it has plowed and been lifted for 4 years... And the only thing i have done to it is brakes, oil changes, fuel filters, and I just changed the original batteries last weekend.. My buddy also has 3 of them, 1 03, and 2 04s, all of them are over 150k, the 03 has 166k on it, and it pulls bobcats, min excavators etc day in and day out. There are bad 6.0s out there, just not all of them! Keep them stock, and maintained and they will be good to you. Check the oasis report on whatever you decide to buy. Either way you can not go wrong with a Ford.


That's because they're a crap shoot on reliability. They may not start without any warning. This has happened to 2 of my 3.

And they are all maintained, worked hard, etc, etc. They are NOT a reliable engine as is shown by the fact that it is a crap shoot.

I know that my 3 7.3's will keep going and going and going and going. CPS might go bad, but it still runs. Wiring harness might loosen, but it still runs. 6.0's take a crap and you need a tow truck and a minimum of a grand when they are out of warranty to get them back on the road.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

OUT OF ALL THE TRUCK IVE OWNED MY DODGES HAVE BEEN THE BEST AS LONG YOU TAKE CARE OF THEM, DEFF. DONT GET THE 6.0 FORD IS JUNK THE 7.3 IS COOL BUT AGAIN PEOPLE INSTALL 5.9 CUMMINS MOTORS IN FORDS CALL EM FUMMINS DIESELS. MY TRUCK HAS 153K AND GOING STRONG, BUT MAKE SURE THE TRUCK WAS TAKEN CARE OF BECAUSE IF IT WAS WORKED HARD FOR 90K MILES THEN YOUR BOUND TO HAVE ISSUES NOT MATTER WHAT KIND OF TRUCK IT IS. GO 98.5 -2002 RAM DIESEL ITS YOUR BEST BET! YOU CAN GET ONE FOR 9K TO 20K AND RUN IT FOR YEARS! PLUS THEY EAT POWERJOKES AND CRAP DURAMAXS WHAT MORE WOULD U WANT?


----------



## J&R Landscaping

90k for a diesel isn't anything! Like M&M said, some of the early 03 and 04 6.0L PSDs, were pretty good. The 05-07 seem to have most of the bugs worked out. Plus, like others have said, the new 5 speed trans is far superior to the older 4R100!


----------



## ScottPA

ramdieselsmoke;901996 said:


> OUT OF ALL THE TRUCK IVE OWNED MY DODGES HAVE BEEN THE BEST AS LONG YOU TAKE CARE OF THEM, DEFF. DONT GET THE 6.0 FORD IS JUNK THE 7.3 IS COOL BUT AGAIN PEOPLE INSTALL 5.9 CUMMINS MOTORS IN FORDS CALL EM FUMMINS DIESELS. MY TRUCK HAS 153K AND GOING STRONG, BUT MAKE SURE THE TRUCK WAS TAKEN CARE OF BECAUSE IF IT WAS WORKED HARD FOR 90K MILES THEN YOUR BOUND TO HAVE ISSUES NOT MATTER WHAT KIND OF TRUCK IT IS. GO 98.5 -2002 RAM DIESEL ITS YOUR BEST BET! YOU CAN GET ONE FOR 9K TO 20K AND RUN IT FOR YEARS! PLUS THEY EAT POWERJOKES AND CRAP DURAMAXS WHAT MORE WOULD U WANT?


OK, YOU SOUND LIKE YOU REALLY KNOW WHAT YOUR ARE TALKING ABOUT. GOOD LUCK WITH THOSE DODGES. ITS HARD TO TAKE SOMEONE SERIOUS WHEN THEY DONT EVEN REALIZE THAT THEIR TYPING IN CAPS! OR MAYBE THEY DO REALIZE IT AND ARE JUST TOO STUPID TO TAKE THEM OFF!


----------



## JPLTrucking

Whats a Dodge guy doing in the FORD Truck Discussion Forum???? Obviously the person who started this thread has taste. He wants to buy a Ford, not a Dodge! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## got-h2o

Yeah, I feel stupider just reading that uninformative mess.


----------



## Rubberducky700

Amen to the last two posts.


----------



## JustinD

ramdieselsmoke;901996 said:


> OUT OF ALL THE TRUCK IVE OWNED MY DODGES HAVE BEEN THE BEST AS LONG YOU TAKE CARE OF THEM, DEFF. DONT GET THE 6.0 FORD IS JUNK THE 7.3 IS COOL BUT AGAIN PEOPLE INSTALL 5.9 CUMMINS MOTORS IN FORDS CALL EM FUMMINS DIESELS. MY TRUCK HAS 153K AND GOING STRONG, BUT MAKE SURE THE TRUCK WAS TAKEN CARE OF BECAUSE IF IT WAS WORKED HARD FOR 90K MILES THEN YOUR BOUND TO HAVE ISSUES NOT MATTER WHAT KIND OF TRUCK IT IS. GO 98.5 -2002 RAM DIESEL ITS YOUR BEST BET! YOU CAN GET ONE FOR 9K TO 20K AND RUN IT FOR YEARS! PLUS THEY EAT POWERJOKES AND CRAP DURAMAXS WHAT MORE WOULD U WANT?


:laughing: You must kidding me????? 98.5-2002 are the least sought after Cummins, a 24 valve with a bogus VP pump?????? If you want to beat up on Duramaxes you'd better have a P pump 12V with a few mods, or a CR Cummins. A 24v is no doubt a good workhorse but no where near the hot rod diesel that a 12V or CR Cummins.is.

Besides, this thread was intended for opinions on the Ford truck the OP listed in his post.


----------



## gtstang462002

badabing1512;900625 said:


> Whatever you do stay with a 2002 and older, those 03 with the 6.0 were garbage. That truck looks solid and the 7.3 was a great engine. If you were really smart youd just buy a dmax and be done with it wesport


While the 7.3 was a rock solid motor, the 6.0 was also a good motor. They just didn't do well sitting around not getting used. If you drive the truck as a daily driver they will run forever with little money put into them. If they sit around waiting for the snow to fall and that is the only time that they come out you will have issues with the unison ring in the turbo corroding(rusting) and have lack of power issues. You will also find that the EGR valves will clog up from extensive idling and general lack of use. This motor was designed to be worked and 90% of the people that bought them have yet to work them like they should be, I have replaced countess turbos on trucks that have less than 12K per year average put on them. The only ones that got turbos with higher mileage were ones that had a foreign objects or excessive dust go through them. So I would recommend a 6.0 that has some miles on it to match it's age over a low mileage truck that has some years on it.


----------



## augerandblade

All engines have a life expectancy. A diesel in a light truck should get up to 500,000, miles. In a highway tractor you should expect to get a million on it. (Ya I know we are not talking big rig here)


----------



## ajslands

Deco;900080 said:


> try to get something under 60k with extended warrantee . this way if theres a problem , usually only a $100. deductable . its worth it .diesels are expensive to mainatain.


whys it matter how much warrenty is left on it, as soon as you throw the plow on, the warrenty is void.


----------



## augerandblade

ajslands;922869 said:


> whys it matter how much warrenty is left on it, as soon as you throw the plow on, the warrenty is void.


Dont make sense to me. My Dodge has a "Snow Chief" decal on the back, both sides. I cant imagine going in with a warranty problem and having the dealer,service manager tell me my warranty is void due to snowplowing with the truck. Or is this a Ford thing.


----------



## gtstang462002

ajslands;922869 said:


> whys it matter how much warrenty is left on it, as soon as you throw the plow on, the warrenty is void.


That is completely false. Aftermarket modifications do not void warranty's. The warranter(typically a dealer) has to prove that the aftermarket modification caused a particular failure beyond a reasonable doubt. There was a supreme court case on this.


----------



## gtstang462002

Here is the Wikipedia on that federal case: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson%E2%80%93Moss_Warranty_Act


----------



## Stik208

ScottPA;902021 said:


> OK, YOU SOUND LIKE YOU REALLY KNOW WHAT YOUR ARE TALKING ABOUT. GOOD LUCK WITH THOSE DODGES. ITS HARD TO TAKE SOMEONE SERIOUS WHEN THEY DONT EVEN REALIZE THAT THEIR TYPING IN CAPS! OR MAYBE THEY DO REALIZE IT AND ARE JUST TOO STUPID TO TAKE THEM OFF!











Damn how did I miss this one?


----------



## ScottPA

Stik208;923279 said:


> Damn how did I miss this one?


Haha, I like the picture.


----------



## Stik208

Well, thank you.


----------



## 7.3 Plower

International says they built the T444E (7.3 powerstroke) to last 400k miles. I know of an individual with a 7.3 he hauled with professionally using a gooseneck and he had 810k on it original engine and trans last I heard. 

We've got a 6.0 with 30k on it. It was pretty problematic within the first 16k miles but since then it's been no problems.


----------

